# Pay USA Credit Card with Pesos?



## Corri (Nov 2, 2013)

What is the easiest and cheapest way to pay a USA credit card every month in dollars with a Mexican bank account in pesos? Wire transfer is very costly, about $40.00 dollars which is what the banks charge. Western Union connects only with their own offices and not with the credit card company. Anybody have any experience with this? Suggestions, recommendations, etc.?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Does your Mexican bank's on-line banking provide for paying "other credit/debit" cards?


----------



## Corri (Nov 2, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Does your Mexican bank's on-line banking provide for paying "other credit/debit" cards?


Thanks for the question. Unfortunately the bank has electronic banking that does not include paying any other currency than pesos. I don´t think the industry has matured enough to include multi-currency banking or payments other than wire transfer. It appears my only recourse, so far, is to obtain an account with a bank in the USA and use a debit card to make the payment, however, I can´t open an account in the USA from anywhere in Mexico other than right at the border, or so I am told. If anyone has any solutions or suggestions they will be most appreciated.


----------

